# Free knit sweater pattern - Easy for beginner



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I actually LIKE this sweater! I'm giving serious consideration to make it.

http://media.knittingfever.com/kfi/catalog/pattern/pdf/120913/Y-495A.pdf


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty sweater. But the pattern is a bit confusing. But that is me I have about a 5 sec. attention span. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

It looked like a basic stockinet stitch to me. Very little shaping, and has that "comfortable" look. It could be the pattern is more difficult. I may have mislabeled the subject.


mama879 said:


> Very pretty sweater. But the pattern is a bit confusing. But that is me I have about a 5 sec. attention span. Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

No not difficult I think I could do it if I locked my self in a room with no disruptions. It is very pretty and I'm sure it is easy love the design. Just my kinda sweater.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Your avatar is very cute..... I like it a lot. My kitty would say I kissed a dog and hated it. Because I used my paws to do it. hehehehehe


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

It is fisherman's rib - it will be wonderfully warm, but it will grow slowly as you knit 2 rows to get 1 row's length.

But that will also mean that it is less likely to stretch out of shape.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> It is fisherman's rib - it will be wonderfully warm, but it will grow slowly as you knit 2 rows to get 1 row's length.
> 
> But that will also mean that it is less likely to stretch out of shape.


Thank you for that. I have heard of the stitch off to look it up. Also found this just a few minutes ago. Might help me... and others.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144518-1.html


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL Poor puppy! Wasn't good for him either.


mama879 said:


> Your avatar is very cute..... I like it a lot. My kitty would say I kissed a dog and hated it. Because I used my paws to do it. hehehehehe


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Oooh, I bet I could use up a lot of odd balls of yarn with this pattern, and it would still be lovely. thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice, I love the colors of Noro yarn.


----------



## maureenc (Aug 25, 2011)

i love this jumper, but what thickness is noro yarn and what diameter are size 15 needles please .


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

noro kureyon ( what pattern calls for ) is worsted weight. size 15 needles are 10 mm


----------



## crafti mami (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems easy I will attempt doing it. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## maureenc (Aug 25, 2011)

thankyou waya, very helpful, i am a christian too, church of england.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

I am wondering if this sweater could be knit using one of the strands being a ladder yarn? I have several balls to use up and I love the colors of it. Any opinions?


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

I like the sweater and I love your avatar.


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

Freesia 792, I would like to see the Free knit sweater pattern- Easy for beginner, but I have a problem. 
I can't open the Adobe Acrobat. Could you help me with that please. 
I would like to thank you in advance. 

Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to try this sweater using yarn I already have. I think I should know after a few inches if I'll like the fabric that knits up or not. Who knows, I may even like it better! (if that's possible.)


trishaann said:


> I am wondering if this sweater could be knit using one of the strands being a ladder yarn? I have several balls to use up and I love the colors of it. Any opinions?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not sure how to help. Do you have adobe reader? It's a free down load. Here's a link for the adobe reader. Is this what you need?
http://www.searchapps.me/pdf-reader/



harbin said:


> Freesia 792, I would like to see the Free knit sweater pattern- Easy for beginner, but I have a problem.
> I can't open the Adobe Acrobat. Could you help me with that please.
> I would like to thank you in advance.
> 
> Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you. She (my avatar) has been a lot of fun. I've used it for quite a while now, and I STILL smile when I look at it.


North Pole said:


> I like the sweater and I love your avatar.


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestion, but it did not work for me. I know that you ment well.

Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

freesia792 said:


> Thank you. She (my avatar) has been a lot of fun. I've used it for quite a while now, and I STILL smile when I look at it.
> 
> 
> North Pole said:
> ...


Our cat is all black and named Lopez. He doesn't like other cats but he likes dogs. I think Ms. avatar might be quoting Lopez.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pretty!


----------

